# Reward Offered



## Coils (Jan 31, 2007)

Members of APS,

As many of you are aware, back in Oct 06 my family suffered great trauma when an armed offender knocked on my door when I wasnt home and forced his way in with a handgun and took all of our GTPs.

There have been a few leads which the Police & NPWS are working on but the best weapon we have is information from the public.

I cannot go into too much detail but there were in excess of 10 animals stolen most of which were 12 months old (now 15 months old). These animals have gone to someone within our circles.

We are offering a reward for information *leading to the reurn of these animals and the conviction of those involved.*

We are prepared to offer a sexual pair of these animals or a $20,000 reward. I must also stress that any information provided will be taken in the strictest confidence and anonymity is assured if required.

Information can be provided to SA Crimestoppers on 1800 333 000 or alternatively you can contact Snr Det Cons David Tiss of Elizabeth CIB on 08 8207 9447. If the administrators of this site could please see that this thread stays visible for a period that would be most kind.

Sincerely,

Coils.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope you get them back and find the people whole stole them.


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn! I wish I knew who stole them.Are stolen GTP worth anything because arent they all chipped and a unlicensed gtp isnt worth anything?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 31, 2007)

nocajudo said:


> damn i wish i new who stole them but are stole gtp wotth anything couse arnt they all chiped and a unlicensed gtpisnt worth any thing


 
There is a huge blackmarket and there are ways for unlicensed animals to find their way back onto the books. And most pythons aren't chipped.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 31, 2007)

an unlicesenced python is easy to get back on books if you have one that dies and you dont record that you can easily slip the new one in....


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 31, 2007)

were abouts did it happen


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 31, 2007)

mate if i hear of anything that might be dodgie i will let you know  no reward needed mate just happy to help out a fellow herper


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 31, 2007)

I heard a horrible story of some body who has offered a well known keeper $5000 for each persons name and address who had valuable collections that he supplied. I am absolutely disgusted in this and if this keeper continues to do nothing about it or expose these crooks I will name the keeper publicly.


----------



## viridis (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats the reason why i am paranoid to advertise anything , and moved house to be sure no scum like them know my address. Its a sad old state of affairs, when you get loosers using '' tough guy tactics'' in the hobbie.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Seems a bit silly address' need to be recorded on the books, just creates a shopping list for the dodgy ones, name and license number should be enough.


----------



## BigSven (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone who gives out their address is asking for it, just because NPWS says i have to give it to someone when i buy/sell doesn't mean i'm going to give to anyone.
NPWS has my address they don't need someone else to tell them as well.

It's been the one thing that has stopped me buying greens for many years, i don't want to be a traget.

I feel for you Darren, i hope you get them back.


Name away Pilbara name away.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 31, 2007)

Man I hope you have success with this, people like that ----- me.

All the best with it.

mrmikk


----------



## Coils (Jan 31, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I heard a horrible story of some body who has offered a well known keeper $5000 for each persons name and address who had valuable collections that he supplied. I am absolutely disgusted in this and if this keeper continues to do nothing about it or expose these crooks I will name the keeper publicly.



Dave,

I think I still have your mobile number I will call you tomorrow if thats ok.

Coils.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 31, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I heard a horrible story of some body who has offered a well known keeper $5000 for each persons name and address who had valuable collections that he supplied. I am absolutely disgusted in this and if this keeper continues to do nothing about it or expose these crooks I will name the keeper publicly.



That is horrible...as it leads to innocent families being harassed.. 
So sorry to hear about such an unfortunate thing to have happened to you and your family Coils..


----------



## reece89 (Jan 31, 2007)

i really hope u get em back good luck mate


----------



## tommomotto (Jan 31, 2007)

This is why i thought Hodges names to faces was a dumb idea!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 1, 2007)

thats why if your going to buy something off someone just give ya name and permit number no address or go to them instead of them coming to your house.......ppl can be like the scum i scrape off the bottom of my work boots......


----------



## Matty01 (Feb 1, 2007)

this is now becoming a common trend, the theft of GTPs, i cant understand why people invest tens of thousands in these snakes, but fail to spend a few hundred on simple surveilance systems, my place is covered at all angles by cameras, if other people had similair set ups, that footage would be of use to the police in hopefully identifying the perpetraters of these crimes. why wasnt there a screen on the door?, you open the front door see a guy with a gun, he cant get to you through a locked screen door, kick the door shut and call the police. or kick the door shut and unload your high powered rifle through the front door into them.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Feb 1, 2007)

How awful is that, I feel sorry for you not only for the stolen pythons but the invastion of your home. We have had someone brake into our house before and you just don't feel safe or at home after that . We ended up moving house just to make it feel OUR"S again.

Good luck and I hope you not only get them back but the [deleted] that broke in get caught and get what they deserve.


----------



## tempest (Feb 1, 2007)

Coils, I really feel for you and your family. It would be a terrible shame if someone knows something and hasn't already provided you/the authorities with that info. I really hope that your offer of the reward helps you get your snakes back.


----------



## junglist* (Feb 1, 2007)

we all have to know at least one or two dodgy herp keepers. Cant be too hard to put the feelers out.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 1, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Seems a bit silly address' need to be recorded on the books, just creates a shopping list for the dodgy ones, name and license number should be enough.


 
You would think so, and even with all the people putting this point to NPWS, yet nothing happens. I know that there was recent threads regarding this issue and everyone had their own view on the matter, especially when the idea of a "drivers licence" style of card was mentioned. 
Personally i think it was ridiculous the amount of people who knocked the idea purely because of the likelihood of price rises associated with the cost of licensing. Dont people see that this sort of card would alleviate a key problem with having to give out ones address all the time??? 
JMO.

Apologies for going off track with your issue Coils.
I really hope you make some positive progress whether it be in getting the snakes back or finding those responsible.

Just got one question, is it true that snakes can be chipped??I've never heard of it occuring till now. Fantastic idea if so.


----------



## FAY (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes....most of ours are microchipped!


----------



## paul4 (Feb 1, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I heard a horrible story of some body who has offered a well known keeper $5000 for each persons name and address who had valuable collections that he supplied. I am absolutely disgusted in this and if this keeper continues to do nothing about it or expose these crooks I will name the keeper publicly.



Well i reckon Name and Shame also !!!
If this person isnt connected to this particular incident they deffinetly have some intention to committ a similar offence don't they.
Name this person mate as we could be dealing with this person ourselves or we might be next...

Paul


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 1, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> You would think so, and even with all the people putting this point to NPWS, yet nothing happens. I know that there was recent threads regarding this issue and everyone had their own view on the matter, especially when the idea of a "drivers licence" style of card was mentioned.
> Personally i think it was ridiculous the amount of people who knocked the idea purely because of the likelihood of price rises associated with the cost of licensing. Dont people see that this sort of card would alleviate a key problem with having to give out ones address all the time???
> JMO.
> 
> ...



I never give my address out when dealing within NSW, you don't need to - name and license number is enough and this has been OK'd by NPWS. Even if i trust the person with my life, i still don't want my address going in their book, what if somebody steals it?
The only time i give my address out is when trading interstate, when you need to put your address on the import/export license. You could quite easily get around this by getting yourself a PO box though.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 1, 2007)

Before I do anything like naming some body for shame purposes I have some further investagating to do and questions to find the answer to first.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 1, 2007)

I wouldn't out them straight up in any case. Go to NPWS/police with the information you have, then put pressure on the breeder to setup a 'deal' with the scum. Once the police have the scum in their sites they can monitor them and see who they are dealing with and you can bring down the entire scum network.


----------



## Coils (Feb 2, 2007)

*Security*



Matty01 said:


> this is now becoming a common trend, the theft of GTPs, i cant understand why people invest tens of thousands in these snakes, but fail to spend a few hundred on simple surveilance systems, my place is covered at all angles by cameras, if other people had similair set ups, that footage would be of use to the police in hopefully identifying the perpetraters of these crimes. why wasnt there a screen on the door?, you open the front door see a guy with a gun, he cant get to you through a locked screen door, kick the door shut and call the police. or kick the door shut and unload your high powered rifle through the front door into them.



Matty,

Are you trying to tell us you have a loaded high powered rifle by the door ready for such an event?
Do you answer the door when someone knocks or rings in the middle of the day? of course you do, we are conditioned to do it. 

Dont you ever make silly mistakes like that when you are rushed and expecting someone to knock at the door (as my wife was).

We have alarms and cameras, both of which were only activated when we left the house (not when we are home) that is now changed.

Unless you are involved in stuff which causes you to keep firearms at the ready I seriously doubt you would be prepared for what happened to us.

No we didnt have a screen door then, but every door has now, too late.

Now you cant even ring the doorbell without being filmed.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 2, 2007)

Has there been any news on the missing GTPS?


----------



## jimjones (Feb 2, 2007)

post a wtb ad on petlink an some1 will b selling one surely it may or may not b them


----------



## jimjones (Feb 2, 2007)

what happened?


----------



## jimjones (Feb 2, 2007)

sry to colis


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2007)

Coils,

I think i read your wife was heavily pregnant at the time too, was she? I really feel for your family..........and pray you get your hard earned collection back.
I hope your wife was not scarred from this.

Simone.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cant say I know anyone wih GTP's.... SO I cant help out at all... Sorry...

Hope you find them..... Or catch the [deleted] that did take them.....

Say ....If there is anyone is Brissy /Gold Coast Area that has GTP's... I would love to see one... 

PM ME PLEASE......


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 3, 2007)

mate i hope you get your pythons back. i remember reading the story. if i ever own a gtp one day (when i win the lotto) i aint telling a bloody soul. too many thiefs around. 
good luck in the search mate. hope u get em soon hey. 
but i agree with JimJones...post a wanted to buy ad on petlink. suss out the people who try and contact you.


----------



## woma34 (Feb 3, 2007)

it will not help now , but may help in the fucture , get some stickers made up saying that venomous snakes are keeped on these premises, even better get the lic to keep venomous snakes, get one and put a sticker on the glass glass front saying ,{ uncoloured g t s, } and hope that the next thief is a dick head, woma


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear about the incident and nothing worse then low life scum like that


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 4, 2007)

********s!*

Sorry to hear of your loss. I have just started to research GTP's in the hope of one day owning one, they are a stunning animal. The prices of these animals is ridiculous though, in the States GTP's can be bought for $400 -$500 USD. Australia's draconian laws restricting the importation of these reptiles from New Guinea are prehistoric. I know there are pro's and con's to the relaxing of these laws, but when the importation numbers increase, the prices will drop, and the illegal black market trade in these animals will cease. 

I hope you have some luck in recovering your GTP's


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Microchips*

Unfortunately microchips can be removed. The address situation (re: license purchases) also needs to be clarified in each individual state.

I always keep a shed of each animal. DNA can be obtained from this and matched with and animal and also head patterns, scars etc etc are like finger prints.

Coils, I hope things work out but I have a saying.......What goes around....comes around and these people will grow up old and lonely if they don't die in the circles they live in first.

All the best.


----------



## cris (Feb 4, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> a screen door is nothing to a hooligan bar.



Not if its a good stainless steel screen door, it would be eaiser to go through a wal than one of them. Either way this is all just hypothetical, i wouldnt be suprised if this bloke deliberately waited until it was just his wife and kids alone. I know one thing if someone had a gun pointed at me i wouldnt be trying to be some hero, it is bad enough losing valueable snakes at least no one was hurt.

I really hope some of these dodgy ppl in the herp scene can be removed, good luck catching the ppl behind this. It would make sense to me that a a GTP breeder is behind this, there cant be too many of them around, getting them to put their hand up and admit to it could prove difficult though 

All the best for the future coils, it must have been a fare kick in the guts but you just have to get up and on with it.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 4, 2007)

i have smashed and popped screen doors with ease using this tool and slashing fridges like a can opener is real fun!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 4, 2007)

*Insurance????*

This may be a stupid question, but can you get insurance for reptiles. It would seem to me that the value of a decent GTP collection would make insurance a necessity.


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 4, 2007)

holy 'sugar' that is terrible i am so sorry Coils. what a frightening experience and i feel for you with the loss of your pets. may vengeance strike on these evil people!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## cameron (Feb 4, 2007)

i hope you get them back mate and catch the idiot who done this to you.. sum ppl have sum nerve but actually dont know the pain it causes to the victom.. those ppl need to wake up to them selves!!


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 4, 2007)

cameron said:


> i hope you get them back mate and catch the idiot who done this to you.. sum ppl have sum nerve but actually dont know the pain it causes to the victom.. those ppl need to wake up to them selves!!



mate anyone who does a B&E is scum. that is terrible that Coils has lost his pets, i am not even thinking in monetary value. it doesn't matter if you have a cat or snake or frog a person is an A hole if they come into your house with a weapon, threaten your peace then nick your pets. makes me very angry!!!


----------



## phantomcat (Feb 10, 2007)

any further developments?
and I was wondering about insurance of reptiles also... with the amount of money that people invest in their collections it would seem like a good idea, but i've not heard of anyone who offers insurance of snakes..


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a company in Queensland ( don't know the name ) but they offer animal insurance. I don't know if they cover reptiles though.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 10, 2007)

I would like to get Reptile Incurance.


----------



## cement (Feb 15, 2007)

I fully understand the problem with giving address, i don't ask where my breeder lives. we just meet or he comes to my place. On your NPWS book you can put down sellers post office box no. Maybe you can do that for buyer too???
Good luck with your greens. I would love to catch a thief.......


----------



## reptalica (Feb 15, 2007)

Not sure if I speak for many but I sympathise with you in the loss of your treasured friends. Coils, from my experience, rewards shouldnt have to be offered if people are sincere and genuine enough about going to that extra avenue or length to help recover your animals because us herpers are a minority group and all of the ones I have met thus far would be passionate enough about this lifestyle to do the above without the need for financial incentive.

Great gesture all the same and fingers crossed. Its a gutless, despicable, senseless act.


Don't let it deter you from your projects.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 16, 2007)

Hope you find the scum that did this mate. Haven't heard anything up around our way, worse luck. Only that people were talking about it when it all happened and was on the news. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## happy_life (Feb 16, 2007)

My husband finally told me I could get a pair and then all that happened last year. 

Now I refuse, I won't put myself in that kind of Danger.

I wish all the best for you and your family Darren.


----------



## liasis (Feb 17, 2007)

pilbara you sould inform the authorities of this it is your morale resonsiblity to get the pricks that a recking the herp trade for everyone


----------



## liasis (Feb 17, 2007)

pilbara you should inform the authorities of this its your morale responability to get the pricks that are recking the herp trade for everyone else

good luck getting them back mate make sure they get what they diserve


----------



## tonk (Feb 18, 2007)

hope you get em back mate someone has to know somethin!!!


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 5, 2007)

Times like this there needs to be a collated register of who owns what, so that anybody can access (no addresses of course). Then you if you meet someone NOT on the register, BE suspicious. 
Also, all those known to have traded on the black market or have mistreated animals should also be on a register. If we have sex offenders on registers, why not illegal herp traders? It would make it much easier for the police.


----------



## shelby (Mar 5, 2007)

i hope you get them back and i hope that your family isnt scared from this, good luck in your fight for justis!


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Register*



Kali7 said:


> Times like this there needs to be a collated register of who owns what, so that anybody can access (no addresses of course). Then you if you meet someone NOT on the register, BE suspicious.
> Also, all those known to have traded on the black market or have mistreated animals should also be on a register. If we have sex offenders on registers, why not illegal herp traders? It would make it much easier for the police.



*Ilegal Herp Traders* and by that I assume you mean people who have been charged by Police and found guilty and convicted in a Court of Law are already on records. They would now have a criminal record and it is registered and the information would be shared with the relevant licensing authorities in each state.


----------



## Reptile City (Mar 5, 2007)

I really feel sorry for you Darren!
I hope you get them back!
Im not sure you would want them back with the spread of OPMV going around like it is!
All the best,
Jason


----------



## m.punja (Apr 14, 2007)

I remember hearing this story coils, any news? I hope you get them all back and find the ppl that invaded your privacy, that is what would annoy me the most. I had someone back up my mum's drive and through the gates to bolt cut a chain and lock and steal my $20,000 jetski. I'm only 20 and had to work like a dog to buy it. It make's you sick there are ppl out there like that. Ppl that think they have the right to just come in and take something _you_ have busted your ass to get. I hadn't even had the jetski for three months before they stole it. Just got to hope one day these people get trapped in their car while it burns around them.


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 14, 2007)

I believe the animal insurance company you are talking about is Pet Secure.... I have spoken to 
them and it is cat and dog insurance only, which sucks... I have tried most places and all have said the same thing... May have to see if they can be listed on home and contents insurance, it's a long shot put if it works why not


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 16, 2007)

I think this is an absolute disgrace!! It is a shame that for the majority of the great herpers that there are..it is destroyed by cheap and pathetic low lives...If anyoe knows of anyone who is in the trade of blackmarket animals speek out because you could be next. I was onced scammed when trying to buy thick-tailed geckos(me and 15 other ppl) and tried to warn ppl of this seller...although ppl critasized my advertisemnets that i posted on petlink,, I took it like a grain of salt because if ppl are aware of these scum then the better off we all are!!!! stay true to your mates...and your fellow herpers...good luck coils and i hope you find the thiefs....happy herping to everyone


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 28, 2007)

*mate mosy likely thay went overseas if you lost a heap would a micochip be any good overseas at least ya famliy safe and you have some left to start again wish you all the best i stick with childrens, cheers mate hope you get them back *


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 12, 2007)

SMS crimeline launched

A safe way for the public to report suspected crime - anonymously by SMS - was announced in Johannesburg on 7 June 2007.
Citizens suspecting crime can send an SMS from their cellphones to the number 32211 and remain anonymous. 
Police Commissioner Jackie Selebi said police would do everything in their power to make this initiative - called "Crime Line" - work. 
"I think the crime we need to concentrate on is housebreaking, because [that crime is associated with] a number of other offences, such as murder, rape and crime." 
Crime Line was a joint venture between the SA Police Service and Primedia. 
Source www.news24.com
Please make use of this number when you are aware of crime. Give detail of what you know. Who, What, Where, When, Etc. 
Our department is willing to assist if you are not sure……


----------



## Scyld (Jun 18, 2007)

Just read this, hope it all turns out well.



woma34 said:


> it will not help now , but may help in the fucture , get some stickers made up saying that venomous snakes are keeped on these premises, even better get the lic to keep venomous snakes, get one and put a sticker on the glass glass front saying ,{ uncoloured g t s, } and hope that the next thief is a dick head, woma



alot of people have been talking about added security precautions to protect their pets/stock. Please do not include this method. As someone that is about to graduate from law, I know that if you intentionally label a python incorrectly, eg. labelling a deadly species as an 'uncoloured GTP' - and this goes on to bite the thieves and cause them death or injury, not only will you be liable for any medical expenses and damages they may incur, but you will most likely also be given a criminal charge. If the thief died, you would be looking at murder/manslaughter. I have read cases in which thieves have successfully sued a home owner for injuries they sustained on that persons property. As an example, as a home owner you owe a duty of care to everyone that may come onto your property. if you have a dangerous dog and someone trespasses into your backyard and gets mauled, you owe a duty of care to that person! 

You all may be thinking that this sounds pretty unjust as these people would get what they deserve, but every home owner must keep their home safe for their own family and for unforeseen 'visitors'. What would happen if it wasn't a thief that came into your backyard but a neighbourhood kid who came to get a ball they lost?

but best of luck coils and i hope the family is safe and you have recovered from it as well as you could. i only hope that you will not live the rest of your life fearing what the very worst in society could do to you.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 18, 2007)

*You missed the point*



Scyld said:


> Just read this, hope it all turns out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you misread the post.

The person actually stated that they would label Pythons as Venomous Not Elapids as Python.
If an idiot does not know the difference between snake species this may deter them.
Big difference as python won't kill by a bite (unless the wound festers I guess)


----------



## Midol (Jun 18, 2007)

Scyld said:


> Just read this, hope it all turns out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if you cover the animal companions act in law classes but read it - you can not be liable if a dog bites someone when protecting its property. That one is specifically written into the act. In QLD anyway. It's about the only thing on law I know


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 18, 2007)

Midol said:


> I don't know if you cover the animal companions act in law classes but read it - you can not be liable if a dog bites someone when protecting its property. That one is specifically written into the act. In QLD anyway. It's about the only thing on law I know



There is hope for our stuffed society then! 


It's good that this has been bumped... remind people to keep an eye/ear out for any dodgy GTP or people.


----------



## Scyld (Jun 18, 2007)

@ shamous1

sorry dude, i didnt misread it:

"it will not help now , but may help in the fucture , get some stickers made up saying that venomous snakes are keeped on these premises, even better *get the lic to keep venomous snakes, get one and put a sticker on the glass glass front saying ,{ uncoloured g t s, } *and hope that the next thief is a dick head, woma"

if u pay attention to the bold you see that the guy encouraged people to not only display a warning sign indicating venomous snakes, but to go further and actually get a venomous snake and label it: uncoloured GTP. 

@ midol

i havent read about an animal companions act...however i just did a small search a didn't find any such act operating in QLD (i go to griffith). there is such an act in NSW, however, it doesn't apply to 'dangerous' or 'restricted' dogs, even if the person is on the premises unlawfully. 

@ tatelina

i wouldnt say the example i gave indicates some sort of injustice in our society, esp. concerning dogs. the law operates under the principle that every home owner has a duty of care towards invited and uninvited guests on their property to protect the vulnerable. In this way, our law operates to protect the innocent, rather than punish the bad. the idea of holding a home owner liable for a dog attack on someone that has trespassed is analogous to either: (a) someone committing a break and enter, or, (b) a neighbourhood 6 year old that has jumped the fence to recover a ball.

I would think that the protection of the 6 year old is more important than the punishment of the criminal


----------



## Recharge (Jun 18, 2007)

the fact that a criminal, on your property with the intent to rob you can sue you, makes me sick!
what kind of law is that? protecting scumbags? what next? pfft


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2007)

Recharge said:


> the fact that a criminal, on your property with the intent to rob you can sue you, makes me sick!
> what kind of law is that? protecting scumbags? what next? pfft



The law is as much about protecting criminals as it is about protectecting inoccent ppl. Along with my 70kg rotti we are able to use reasonable force to restrain any suspect under a citizens arrest, if your life is endagered up goes the scale of reasonable force. The law isnt really against you, you will just need a really good lawyer if the poo hits the fan :lol:

Some years back a man rightfully shot dead a dangerous intruder and got out of it without being punished(beyond the legal and media ordeal).


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah we in South Africa have similar idiotic laws that protect the criminal and not the taxpaying victim. If a want-to-be murderer shoots a citizen the citizen goes to a governmental hospital, which is not recommended, but if he happens to defend himself he is charged with discharging a firearm in a residential area and the criminal goes to a private hospital paid for by the taxpayer. 

A couple of years back a thief broke in to a property and stumbled and fell due to a rolled up carpet, sustaining an injury that hindered his escape. He was arrested for house breaking the following day but sued the homeowner for his medical expenses etc. for the rolled up carpet and won.

I have done some personal study and got legal advise that if I released a diamond back rattler in my locked residence with signboards warning that this is the case it would be a gray area and have a good chance of defending any charge brought about if the victim dies or looses a limb. 
Even better if the bugger dies some were else.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 24, 2007)

... wonder if they ever found the ******** who did this.

I also remember seeing it on the news...


----------



## ozianimals (Aug 10, 2007)

*Reptile theft insurance*

Hi guys

I have been trying to get insurance against theft for my reptiles and there is nowhere that is willing to help.
I work for an insurance company in Australia and I am conducting a survey to get them to take some notice of us herpers as our animals are expensive and well loved (in most cases).
If we can get enough interest we will be able to get some insurance for theft only, but it's a start.

Please complete the survey so we can get this soughted asap.

www.ozianimals.com

This is where the survey links are....:lol:

Thank you
Todd


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Start a new thread*



ozianimals said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been trying to get insurance against theft for my reptiles and there is nowhere that is willing to help.
> I work for an insurance company in Australia and I am conducting a survey to get them to take some notice of us herpers as our animals are expensive and well loved (in most cases).
> ...




Like I stated in my e-mail to you. You will have a greatd eal of problems getting people to put down their name, e-mail address and suburb as these can easily be tracked (i.e. phone book / not everyone has silent numbers).

If you are truely a reptile person then I believe that you should understand everyone's concerns and try to find someway around this. I understand postcodes determine insurance quotes etc.

Also you really need to start your own thread up and header it accordingly. State what you are attempting to do and let people know that you are aware of their concerns. Try and see if people are willing to come up with ideas around the privacy issue.

The fact remain that 99.9% of people do not know you from a bar of soap, hence the reluctancy.
Petlink, where you first placed your intentions is also a bit of a laughin stock amongst reptiles people due to the large amount of dodgy ads.

What you are proposing to do is long, long overdue and would be great. 

One more thing......you have only made 2 posts....for someone with an apparent substantial reptile collection I'm amazed you have'nt found Aussiepythons before now. 

Regards,

Shane


P.S. Sorry for hijacking this thread


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 10, 2007)

agreed shamous! 

i dont think anyone will be silly enough to go near that!


----------



## expansa1 (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Close friends of ours who happen to both be police stated that if someone enters your property with a gun then you are entitled to use equal force. They also stated it is best not to just injure them as they will most probably sue you and get away with it! Hmmmm!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck, I live in the same region as you, and even though I have only MD's, it's scary to think this kinda thing can happen near you. I wish you all the best, I would keep an eye out for you, but I'm not in snakey circles, only this one!
Once again, all the best, and good luck. anyone who would do that sort of thing should be left to the mercy of genuine herp-lovers!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

BUMP for coils


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 21, 2007)

Has any one heard any recent news on this ??


----------



## dentech (Aug 21, 2007)

im in sa coils, i will have a word around, hope i can find something out for you, good luck


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

i cant believe the tread has had over 7000 views and still no one has faced an EXECUTIONER:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

*I Hate This*

sorry people but i'm going to keep BUMPING this thread until somebody is made to pay for what has happened to this poor guy and his family


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 25, 2007)

bump for coils


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 25, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## Midol (Aug 25, 2007)

Scyld said:


> i havent read about an animal companions act...however i just did a small search a didn't find any such act operating in QLD (i go to griffith). there is such an act in NSW, however, it doesn't apply to 'dangerous' or 'restricted' dogs, even if the person is on the premises unlawfully.



This is because a declared dangerous or restricted breed must be in a run 24/7, the run must be fully fenced and padlocked. It must be muzzled at all times including when inside the home. If the dog bites someone outside of his run you probably did not have him on a leash (needs to be on leash whenever out of run, including in home) and did not have a muzzle.

I don't remember the name of the QLD act but I can find it for you, if you like?

---

Most of the time that crims get compensation (say if they were bashed) is because you used excessive force, for example, drunk 16 year old with no weapon breaks into your house... You hit him with a metal bar over the head. He'll probably succeed. Throw a few punches, story might ring differently in court.

Cris: Either you are lying or your rottie isn't a rottie... That or it is very, very overweight. The breed standard for a rottie dictates 32-52kg.


----------



## Pierced Soul (Aug 27, 2007)

of course if some ******* breaks into your house to steal your snakes you could kill them, dismember them then feed the body to your pets - it's win-win

p.s. hope you eventually catch the ****ers coils and they get some cement shoes and chucked into the ocean


----------



## cris (Aug 27, 2007)

Midol said:


> Cris: Either you are lying or your rottie isn't a rottie... That or it is very, very overweight. The breed standard for a rottie dictates 32-52kg.


i was just guessing, I dont know how to get him on the bathroom scales i was probably only out by about 20kg. It still really hurts when he stands on you feet though :lol:


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck Coils, hopefully you'll get them all back, the one in the pic is a beauty....


----------



## Midol (Aug 29, 2007)

cris said:


> i was just guessing, I dont know how to get him on the bathroom scales i was probably only out by about 20kg. It still really hurts when he stands on you feet though :lol:



Lol, fair enough. I wasn't implying you were lying btw.

Just a FYI, the ideal way to weigh a dog on bathroom scales is to weigh youself, then pick the dog up - then you've got a combined weight 

Though, I wouldn't want to come face to facewith a 50kg rottie either  The power of large dogs is insane (I own a 24kg dog, you won't find many people who wouldn't go down if he wanted you down.)


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 29, 2007)

thats horrible wat they did


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 9, 2007)

ive just read this,, and all i can say is i cant believe how low some people can sink!!!

i really hope they catch the ****er who did it and fry his balls!


----------



## scorps (Oct 24, 2007)

any updates about this


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Oct 24, 2007)

I was a military dog handler many, many moons ago and had a Rottie of 67 Kg`s. The laugh was that I weighed the same and had to pick the animal up occasionally. 

One eyes 67 Kg Rottie called Angus


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*I doubt it*



scorps said:


> any updates about this



I doubt it


----------



## the old fart (Dec 16, 2007)

I am saddened by your saga..
I hope the law catches up with those responsible..:x
People like that deserve what they get..:evil:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by scorps any updates about this
shamous1;980337 said:


> I doubt it



The only update we're likely to see is someone (probably unknowingly) advertising offspring they have bred from snakes they have bought from "reliable sources." These snakes will eventually - if they arleady have not been - end up back into the legal snake world.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jan 5, 2008)

Midol said:


> Lol, fair enough. I wasn't implying you were lying btw.
> 
> Just a FYI, the ideal way to weigh a dog on bathroom scales is to weigh youself, then pick the dog up - then you've got a combined weight
> 
> Though, I wouldn't want to come face to facewith a 50kg rottie either  The power of large dogs is insane (I own a 24kg dog, you won't find many people who wouldn't go down if he wanted you down.)



try a full grown wolf hound jumping on you thinking its still a puppy and can fall asleep in your lap! :shock:

Coils I really hope you find your snakes, the person who did it deserves to be stoned in public with tiny pebbles so that it takes longer!


----------



## Joshua VW (Jan 5, 2008)

If they stone someone with tiny pebbles, that could take a darn long time!

It's just shocking what some people will do.
It's nearly a year since that happened, has anything new come to light?


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey man i am sorry to hear. but we all hope you get your reptiles back and every 1 is ok.


----------

